# Blue Rock - Sunday 27 Nov.



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

Sorry guys. I'm allergic to banjos and I still don't have the squeal perfected.

Someone else will have to be sacrificed.


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

SurfanFish said:


> FazerPete said:
> 
> 
> > ........ and I still don't have the squeal perfected.
> ...


You don't have any photos or video of it so it didn't happen.

...and I'm still not going.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm tempted to come along and meet a few people, but 22km???? Why???? If I do come along I'll go fishing instead.
And where is this mythical launch site? Google says no.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Sounds like it might be OK, if it ever stops raining.
What time do you meet back at the ramp at end of day?


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Eric's out,
Surfanfish is out
I'm still avail But wind is looking dicey
Thoughts?


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah, I think we call this one on account of the weather
Severe weather warning for gippsland 50km with 100k gusts!


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Anyone up for a COFFEE in Mow this arvo?


----------

